# For Sale Industrial Wood Lathe Oliver Model 20B Excellent Condition



## holidaymatt (Apr 12, 2015)

· Oliver Model 20B Made in 1952. Excellent Condition $6500 Call 727-six nine two-2402 with questions.

· Adjustable Timken Roller bearings … unlike babbit bushings on smaller models

· 5' between centers

· 20" swing over bed

· Approx. 48" swing outboard (only limited by height of riser blocks on feet of lathe and height of ceiling)

· Shipping weight is 2550 lbs.

· It can easily (relatively) be disassembled into three parts. Carriage/headstock, tailstock/tool rest/holder, all the rest. Legs cannot be removed from bed.

· Variable frequency inverter rated up to 7.5 hp

· Driven by 3 hp single phase motor.

· Original 3 hp 3 phase motor still attached and operational but currently used as jackshaft


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## holidaymatt (Apr 12, 2015)

The lathe is located near Terre Haute Indiana.


----------

